# Finish for outdoor redwood furniture?



## ffjdh (Nov 7, 2010)

Im looking for some suggestions on ways to finish a pair of redwood Adirondack chairs I recently put together. Id like to keep some of the characteristics of the wood and would rather not paint it or use one of the really heavy stains where you cant see the wood grain etc. The two things Ive come up with that might work are Ready Seal and Gray Away. Has anybody used these before? Any preference between the two? 

Are there any other products that anybody can suggest? Id like to pick something up locally (Bay Area in California) if possible rather than order it online.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

With redwood I am with you on not using any type of stain. I probably would not even use any type of finish.

If you have to use some type of finish I would only use some type of rub on oil.

George


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

See if you can find Flood's Clear Wood Finish (CWF). It is a wipe on penetrating oil. It will darken the wood some (test on scrap first) but will keep the naural look of the wood.


----------



## ffjdh (Nov 7, 2010)

Will floods clear wood finish help prevent it from graying? Idealy im looking for something to keep these chairs looking good, retain some of there color and help preserve the wood. I know its redwood, but the the redwood now days doesnt seem to be as weather proof as it used to be :-\


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

We used to use CWF on decks and cedar siding...you'll need to apply again every so often, but the decks and siding did not gray.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> With redwood I am with you on not using any type of stain. I probably would not even use any type of finish.
> 
> If you have to use some type of finish I would only use some type of rub on oil.
> 
> George


+1. I agree. No oil would lead to early weathering...which is natural. But regular maintenance as needed with using Penofin red label would be what I would use.












 







.


----------



## loupurdie (May 5, 2011)

If you attach the board with nails, drive each nail at a slight angle. Vary this angle back and forth with every nail. This "hooks" the parts together.Rough sawn furniture refers to originally cut timber which are not smoothed or sanded in any way.:smile:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 on the penofin


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Just curious, could you use a BLO/Turpentine/Spar Varnish on something like this?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

you could, i would use a varnish, not spar varnish.
a better recipe would be qt turpentine, qt blo, 1/2 pt pine tar, 1/2 pt japan drier. thats a exterior homemade varnish.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Thx. How come not spar varnish, which is an exterior-rated varnish...right?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> Thx. How come not spar varnish, which is an exterior-rated varnish...right?


a spar varnish is a long oil varnish. if you add blo to it you will wind up with a goo that will take forever to dry

a spar on it own will work. for a few yrs then it will start cracking/pealing, then the only way to fix is strip. i prefure an oil that i can maintain once a yr. quick sand and recoat, no stripping.


----------



## Aronteep (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi...,My dear i have no experience to paint this type of wood but i know one website name where you can takes ideas to paint it.Its name is popularmechanics dot com.
You must visit there...


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

I would use no finish at all and it would go a LOVELY GREY colour.There are many advantages to this:
1-Takes no time.
2-Costs nothing.
3-There is no finish to chip off.
4-Most finishes do ANYWAY chip off,even after all the research you do .What can possibly survive from 
minus 25 to plus 40 degrees c. especially when it is wood that expands and contracts!
5-You are very proud of your chairs when you have just made them and you wish to GLOSS them up.
Look at what you have made in the big picture relax they are beautiful in their natural grey colour.
Good luck in what ever you decide.
Anselm.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

AnselmFraser said:


> I would use no finish at all and it would go a LOVELY GREY colour.There are many advantages to this:
> 1-Takes no time.
> 2-Costs nothing.
> 3-There is no finish to chip off.
> ...




you forgot premature decay of the wood.
an oil finish will not chip or peel. and will make your pcs last longer.


----------

